# Pokemon B & W Training Thread



## Zex (Mar 15, 2011)

I've decided to make this thread for people like me who cant tell if the new pokemon are good or not. Post questions/tips here for other people to answer or answering other peoples questions. 

To get started I guess Ill ask if any of these pokemon are worth training:
Lillipup
Patrat
Purrloin

Also Audino? Kinda seems like the equivalent to Clifairy.


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 15, 2011)

lillipup was in my final/elite four team.  stoutland.  i'd say it's worth it, if you don't have something that can use a dark type move (crunch) or need a general filler (normal type learns a boatload of special moves, surf, wild charge, among others)

patrat, i didn't use.  same with purrloin and audino.  audino seems like it's tailored for doubles/triples, but it's basically a chansey.  which means you don't really need it for in-game playing, but it's a staple in some teams competitively.. but i dunno if audino is that.

i'd suggest munna/musharna, and a timburr/conkeldurr.  they learn calm mind and bulk up, respectively, and can sweep through anything in the game, granted you have a few super/hyper potions to heal them while they set up that.  once you have enough stats, just attack and be done.  munna learns psychic at 39, but if you want to teach it moves, evolve it whenever you want.  conkeldurr is great if you have someone to trade with, if not, sawk (in black) is a great replacement.  also, reuniclus is good and could replace musharna, if you're in white.  it's a bit slower and doesn't have as much HP as munna.. but it's stronger, and has a better ability for the most part.

a fire type is extremely useful in the middle of the story, but it isn't so much in the last bit.  still has it's uses, but it's not as easy as the beginning.  fire pig really cleans up.  also, darmanitan or whatever the pre-evolution of the fire ape thing is.  you find it in the desert, if i'm not mistaken..

andddddddd  i think that's about all the tips.  if you're stuck somewhere, i can try and help.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 15, 2011)

Well I've battled in-game trainers with all 3 of the pokemon you asked about. Lillipup's final evolution has excellent attack, at least from what I've seen. It took two hits from my Conkeldurrrr. Patrat... is just this gen's Rattata clone. xD It even has similar moves to Raticate (that one that cuts your hp in half, etc). So that's just up to you. I thought Purrloin would be awesome, but mine evolved to have poor attack and defense (it would be killed in one hit by moves that weren't even supereffective :L), so I gave up on it. :<


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 15, 2011)

My Team
Lampent (Ranpura)
Stunfisk (Maggyo)
Serperior (Smugleaf/Tsutaaja)
Musharna
Gurdurr (Dotekkotsu)
Deino (Monozu)


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 15, 2011)

mine was..
conkeldurr  - bulk up/earthquake/rock slide/hammer arm
musharna  - calm mind/psychic/shadow ball/thunder wave
-
emboar  - wild charge/flame charge (or whatever raises your speed)/some fighting move/flamethrower
samurott  - x-scissor/aqua jet/surf (or scald)/razor shell
excadrill  - swords dance/rock slide/earthquake/something else
stoutland  - wild charge/crunch/take down?/something else


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 16, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> mine was..
> conkeldurr  - bulk up/earthquake/rock slide/hammer arm
> musharna  - calm mind/psychic/shadow ball/thunder wave
> -
> ...


 My face when I found out Conkeldurr can learn Earthquake

: D


----------



## Jake (Mar 16, 2011)

My team is;

Goth, Servine, Gigalith, Ducklett, Crocodile and Pendora. Never lost a battle


----------



## easpa (Mar 16, 2011)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?57553-Pok%E9mon-Black-and-White-Versions Just sayin'.

_*My Team*_
Serperior
Stoutland
Reshiram
Conkeldurr
Archeops
Gothitelle​


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 16, 2011)

Lol, I never use stat-altering moves, like Attack raising moves, and Defense raising moves. I only use attack moves.


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 16, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Lol, I never use stat-altering moves, like Attack raising moves, and Defense raising moves. I only use attack moves.


 and because of this, you'll need to be at the same level as the opponent, or higher.
took down half of the last dude's team ONLY because of conkeldurr having like +3 bulk ups behind him.  would've lost, otherwise.  10 levels down is not a good place to be.


----------



## Zex (Mar 16, 2011)

Just got my Vinciti. Its tough to train but does it pay off in the long run? Or should I just pc it and come back to it when I beat the game.


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 16, 2011)

Zex said:


> Just got my Vinciti. Its tough to train but does it pay off in the long run? Or should I just pc it and come back to it when I beat the game.


 it has a great typing for a sweeper, if you're looking to use it in battles against IRL people..  and want to train it as such.

it has the same stats as jirachi, mew, celebi.. 100 base stat across the board.  so it'll be as good as any of those, but has a wicked typing.  so.. probably, if you need a psychic/fire type.  i'm putting mine in the PC to train/trade later.


----------



## williamd (Mar 21, 2011)

My team in aftergame:
Hydreigon
Uglamoth
Samurott
Simisear
Unfezant
Zuruzukin

It always seems as if whenever I play through this game im under leveled 
I challenged the pokemon league after grinding my pokemon up 8 levels each (40-48)only because I could beat all the other elite 4 members exept one(damnit Caitlin).I used Stoutland until the 8th gym then it fell behind in levels which is my fault.Stoutland has an amazing movepool and some good stats so its usable.
Patrat is a good HM slave nuf said.
Purrloin is good to use until about 5th gym.Then its stats start to fall behind other pokemon and it becomes carp.


----------



## Iober (Mar 22, 2011)

Restarted because I can, yay for two level 10 pokemon!


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 22, 2011)

Well... Atm I'm making my team.
I would have Zorua but waiting to get it from a friend (She has the celebi).

SO
Basically training a team which is level 20-50 to level 70. Pure joy.


----------



## Yokie (Mar 22, 2011)

I need a good ice-type Pok?mon for my team. Any recommendations?


----------



## williamd (Mar 22, 2011)

Catch Cubchoo in the winter in Twist mountain,(time travel) then evolve it into Beartic (Im not sure what level it evolves at though).


----------



## Zex (Mar 22, 2011)

Yokie said:


> I need a good ice-type Pok?mon for my team. Any recommendations?


 
I like all the vanilla pokemon although hp is not that great and def isnt either..


----------

